# Questions x 3



## IHatefulindian (May 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

What are the best zero card food/snacks to eat after 8 pm?

At 207 lbs how many grams protein should I intake every day in order to maintain strength and weight?

Belly fat???? need I say more? any tips? I have added rowing, stair climbing & swimming any thing else in diet tips?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2014)

Fruit I eat late

Protein I'd say combined you'd need about 200-300 grams a day 

Belly fat I hold some to you might try only getting carbs from green vegetables, cardio first thing in the morning before you eat if possible maybe 30 minutes approximate and then again after your workout, also try breaking up your cardio makes it a little bit easier stair climber, treadmill, swimming, and elliptical. 

Break up your meals into smaller meals around 6/day protein(chicken, fish, or lean beef)/vegetables 

I know someone will give you different advice but that's a good start.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2014)

Also age weight stats current diet and a brief break down if your workout would help a lot more people answer your questions I'm depth better


----------



## xmen1234 (May 15, 2014)

Honestly, after 8 just fill that stomach with  50g of protein (maybe mixed with a banana) and get to bed so you don't crave anything bad.  

To maintain, 200-300 is good like, Phoe said.  

Fasted cardio in the morning, carbs only around training to lose belly fat.  

As Phoe said,  More info will get you better advice.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 15, 2014)

My snack is usually a banana with a little peanut butter on it


----------



## IHatefulindian (May 15, 2014)

You guys are great thanks.
I will make the changes to my cardio routine 1st thing in the morning then after my workout. Here is the brief break down of me & my workout to include the changes as suggested.

2 mile run 
breakfast-1 cup low fat cottage cheese with fresh fruit & 3 raw eggs
Strength workout 
Swim 1000 meters
lunch-1 banana, 3 raw eggs, 2 cups low fat milk, 1/2 mixed berries 50 grams carnivore protien
mid afternoon snack-1 can white tuna/chicken, multi-grain crackers & yellow mustard
dinner- lean meat, green veggies, multi-grain pasta/potatoes
bed time snack low carb-protein shake

I don't take days off. Despite 21 years in SF with multiple gun shot wounds to my left foot and right shoulder my joints are in great shape. I don't suffer from fatigue or pain but now I am 40 and the fat is starting to collect around my belly.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 16, 2014)

zero carb food - Almond nuts


----------



## IHatefulindian (May 16, 2014)

Great I like almonds


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 18, 2014)

Grilled veggis or steamed is good with lemon. Watch some fruits as they are high in sugar or glycemic index.  Just eat bright colored vegetables and or make a brotein shake.


----------

